# Ski Resort Hunting



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

A kid I work with was telling me the other day that he saw a whole bunch of grouse up at Snowbird while hike-boarding. So I got to thinking, most of Snowbird is Forest Service property, would it be legal to hunt grouse up there?

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Oct 1, 2008)

NO FIREARMS ARE ALLOWED IN THIS AREA AT ALL. However, you can bowhunt. G5 has a great broadhead for small game for doing just that. So pick up a bow and you are just fine.

Porter


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome Porter. Thanks for the info! Do you live or hunt up there?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Porter Rockwell said:


> NO FIREARMS ARE ALLOWED IN THIS AREA AT ALL. However, you can bowhunt. G5 has a great broadhead for small game for doing just that. So pick up a bow and you are just fine.
> 
> Porter


This is precisely the reason I ask...so I don't get yelled at. Thanks for POLITELY clearing that up for me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Porter Rockwell said:


> NO FIREARMS ARE ALLOWED IN THIS AREA AT ALL. However, you can bowhunt. G5 has a great broadhead for small game for doing just that. So pick up a bow and you are just fine.
> 
> Porter


Oh no you can't! Go up there and walk around with a bow and see how long it takes you to get a citation for hunting in Snowbird and or Alta. If you go an hour you'd be lucky.

It is defiantly *NOT* legal to hunt anything, any where, with any weapon, within Snowbird or Alta boundaries. That includes all ski runs and hiking trails. On the Alta side you have to be 100 yards on the east side of the Albilon basin road to be legal. Everywhere west of this road all the way down the canyon to the west border of Snowbird is OFF LIMITS.

FYI.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

I was under the impression that, unlikely Alta, Snowbird owns the land they operate on. I think that's why Alta has to close in April (their Forest Service lease expires) and Snowbird can stay open as long as they like. I recall there being some sort of deal when they acquired Mineral Basin that the Forest Service traded this land in return for Snowbird cleaning up the mine tailings in Mineral Basin. Am I wrong? If I'm not, then even bowhunting on Snowbird property would not be allowed.

Oops, I was writing this post when the one before posted. I guess it says it all. The deal with Alta is that it is incorporated and no hunting allowed in incoporated municipalities in Salt Lake county.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

How about Snow Basin or Powder Mountain? I've put up grouse skiing at PM- got to think it would be easier with a dog.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

A lot of Snowbird is private property. You can hunt on none of it. 

But for some reason you can hunt on ski resorts in Colorado that are FS land but not in Utah for some reason.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

It may be because in Utah, the entity that leases the property has essentially the same rights (such as those concerning trespassing) as an actual property owner. So even though USFS owns the property, Snowbird or others can set their own rules. Just a theory...


----------

